# When to Switch from Puppy Food?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It is always okay to feed an All Life Stages food - but this food looks to be an Adult Maintenance food - which means it is not suitable for the growth stage. I wouldn't feed that food until a year of age.


----------

